# Shared Nuetral



## McShan (Nov 25, 2014)

Is it allowed by code to use a 12/3 wire from panel to junction box to feed to separate rooms sharing the neutral. they are on separate 20 amp breakers. Where can  find it in the 2011 NEC. Thanks


----------



## chris kennedy (Nov 25, 2014)

Its allowed, 210.4.


----------



## McShan (Nov 26, 2014)

Will it work with AFCI breakers


----------



## ICE (Nov 26, 2014)

McShan said:
			
		

> Will it work with AFCI breakers


http://apps.geindustrial.com/publibrary/checkout/DET-719?TNR=Application%20and%20Technical|DET-719|generic

This one has a lot of info on AFCI

http://www.eaton.com/ecm/groups/public/@pub/@electrical/documents/content/ct_206788.pdf


----------



## McShan (Nov 27, 2014)

Thanks, That helps a lot, wasn't sure how they would be able to protect both on a AFCI with a shared neutral.


----------

